# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Laptop IBM ThinkPad R51

## KOKAR

το laptop είναι 100% λειτουργικό

01.jpg 02.jpg 03.jpg 04.jpg

06.jpg 10.jpg

----------


## moutoulos

Με ενημέρωσε ο Κώστας οτι το Laptop πουλήθηκε εκτός forum.
Οπότε αγγελία:

----------

